# Tight Holsters



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

I bought a new leather IWB holster to go with my new 1911. I've been carrying the thing around for about an hour, and when I went to withdraw the handgun, the holster refused to let go. It took both hands with thumbs applying pressure to the holster to get the holster to let loose.

:smt076 

So now the question is: What's the best way to break in a holster? I can see that just letting nature take its course isn't going to work, especially if my quickdraw takes me five minutes.

:horsepoo: 

Thanks,

WM


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Take a couple sheets of wax paper, wrap them around gun gun muzzle first and insert the whole works in the holster and let it sit over night. If its still too stiff go three sheets. If that doesn't work buy some leather lightning.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Leather Lightning

http://www.mitchrosen.com/product_line/product_line.html


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks. Will start with wax paper.

WM


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

If neither of the above tricks work, shrink your gun down - just put it in the dryer on HIGH for about an hour. :mrgreen:


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

kansas_plainsman said:


> If neither of the above tricks work, shrink your gun down - just put it in the dryer on HIGH for about an hour. :mrgreen:


:smt082 Loaded or unloaded?:smt082


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

All leather holsters are tight initially. Get the gun in there and leave it in for a few days to stretch. Then, try to use take it in and ou a few timesa day, and leave it in the holster over night until it loosens up a little.

When I get a new leather holster, the first couple of days is always a "forceful" situation. After a month or so, it is usually broken in.


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

Unloaded of course. I wouldn't want anyone to do anything STUPID!


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Mr. P said:


> :smt082 Loaded or unloaded?:smt082





kansas_plainsman said:


> Unloaded of course. I wouldn't want anyone to do anything STUPID!


Should I use the fabric softener towels? And if so, how many? I wouldn't want my gun to go limp.

WM


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

Well, as a practical matter, I would say about 20,000 softener sheets - 'cause you're gonna want alot of padding. That gun is going to make one HELL of a racket.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Hey Wandering Man what is the name of your new holster? Got a picture?


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Its a Don Hume:










I can't seem to get the image to appear, but here is the link.

WM


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Bend and flex it gently in all directions for about five minutes. Don't bend it in half or anything, just flex it. Then take your unloaded pistol and jam it into the holster as hard and as far as you can make it go. Repeat about 25-30 times. Put it on your belt and execute a draw. Should be a lot better now. If it's still a little tight, repeat the process.

A good leather holster is tight when new, like new boots or a baseball glove. This is because it shrinks as it dries during the manufacturing process. Flexing it will make the natural oils in the leather start migrating around and increase its suppleness.

I've broken in many holsters this way (and I mean many dozens or even hundreds). If you do it right, you actually don't need any chemicals or "blocking" with wax paper, Saran wrap, etc.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Yea I can't get it to work. Don Hume makes a good piece so I am sure it will be fine. Mikes here he'll help ya.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Mike Barham at Galco said:


> Bend and flex it gently in all directions for about five minutes. Don't bend it in half or anything, just flex it. Then take your unloaded pistol and jam it into the holster as hard and as far as you can make it go. Repeat about 25-30 times. Put it on your belt and execute a draw. Should be a lot better now. If it's still a little tight, repeat the process.
> 
> A good leather holster is tight when new, like new boots or a baseball glove. This is because it shrinks as it dries during the manufacturing process. Flexing it will make the natural oils in the leather start migrating around and increase its suppleness.
> 
> I've broken in many holsters this way (and I mean many dozens or even hundreds). If you do it right, you actually don't need any chemicals or "blocking" with wax paper, Saran wrap, etc.


I'll try that next. The dryer didn't work. But the gun sure smells nice.



WM


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Actually, 

the holster is already doing a lot better. I knew it would eventually do well, I just wanted a quick break-in.

Thanks.

WM


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> I'll try that next. The dryer didn't work. But the gun sure smells nice.
> 
> 
> 
> WM


Did you throw in some fabric softener first...? :smt082


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

js said:


> Did you throw in some fabric softener first...? :smt082


Yeah, all 20,000 sheets. I think I owe my wife a new dryer.

WM


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> Actually,
> 
> the holster is already doing a lot better. I knew it would eventually do well, I just wanted a quick break-in.
> 
> ...


You're just like everyone else today...
Thats todays instant gratification society , we all want it NOW
(muttering: what is taking that popcorn so long , its been 3 minutes already:smt011 ):mrgreen:


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

js said:


> Did you throw in some fabric softener first...? :smt082





Wandering Man said:


> Yeah, all 20,000 sheets. I think I owe my wife a new dryer.
> 
> WM


Well, at least that nice new Kimber will feel great coming out of that teddy bear soft and freshly scented holster... :mrgreen:


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

js said:


> Well, at least that nice new Kimber will feel great coming out of that teddy bear soft and freshly scented holster... :mrgreen:


Holster!!!???? :smt103

I dried the gun!!! :smtmoe

WM


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Mike Barham at Galco said:


> Bend and flex it gently in all directions for about five minutes. Don't bend it in half or anything, just flex it. Then take your unloaded pistol and jam it into the holster as hard and as far as you can make it go. Repeat about 25-30 times. Put it on your belt and execute a draw. Should be a lot better now. If it's still a little tight, repeat the process.
> 
> A good leather holster is tight when new, like new boots or a baseball glove. This is because it shrinks as it dries during the manufacturing process. Flexing it will make the natural oils in the leather start migrating around and increase its suppleness.
> 
> I've broken in many holsters this way (and I mean many dozens or even hundreds). If you do it right, you actually don't need any chemicals or "blocking" with wax paper, Saran wrap, etc.


Mike,

I really want to thank you for this bit of advice. I had been doing the old in and out thing, but had not thought of the flexing/massaging of the holster.

WM


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> Mike,
> 
> I really want to thank you for this bit of advice. I had been doing the old in and out thing, but had not thought of the flexing/massaging of the holster.
> 
> WM


Just don't do this while the holster is on your lap while you are in your car at at stoplight.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

propellerhead said:


> Just don't do this while the holster is on your lap while you are in your car at at stoplight.


:smt082 :smt082 :smt082

WM


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

Mike Barham at Galco said:


> Bend and flex it gently in all directions for about five minutes. Don't bend it in half or anything, just flex it. Then take your unloaded pistol and jam it into the holster as hard and as far as you can make it go. Repeat about 25-30 times. Put it on your belt and execute a draw. Should be a lot better now. If it's still a little tight, repeat the process.
> 
> A good leather holster is tight when new, like new boots or a baseball glove. This is because it shrinks as it dries during the manufacturing process. Flexing it will make the natural oils in the leather start migrating around and increase its suppleness.
> 
> I've broken in many holsters this way (and I mean many dozens or even hundreds). If you do it right, you actually don't need any chemicals or "blocking" with wax paper, Saran wrap, etc.


Sounds like foreplay to me.:smt082


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> Mike,
> 
> I really want to thank you for this bit of advice. I had been doing the old in and out thing, but had not thought of the flexing/massaging of the holster.
> 
> WM


No problem, happy to help. Even if it isn't a Galco holster! 

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Mike Barham at Galco said:


> No problem, happy to help. Even if it isn't a Galco holster!


I looked, and they didn't carry an IWB Galco. They did have your bellyband, though.

Sorry. :smt022

Galco goes on my Christmas list, right under another Wilson Mag.

WM


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

When I got my Galco holster I let the gun sit overnight, then while I was watching TV in the evenings I just sat there taking it in and out of the holster. It was perfection in about two days.


----------

